# Found a new purse



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I recently found a new purse. It is Ju-Ju-Be's "BeHave" in what they call "Earth Leather" (Earth & animal friendly). The bag has really cool features, but my favorite is the built-in zippered pouch that is the perfect size to hold my Kindle in its Oberon cover!!!!!

This bag is also machine washable, has tons of pockets, sunglass/eyeglass pocket, sippy cup/watter bottle pocket, can be used as a tote or a messenger (the messenger strap can attach to the bottom of the bag), etc...etc...Oh, and the zippers on the bag are TO DIE FOR - they are the same zippers used on the famous "LV" bags!!!!

I have the bag in brown. I love it. I'm actually thinking about getting the black one too. I just thought I'd share since I'm so in love with it.

http://www.shopjujube.com/Product.aspx?l=00010017000000000000&p=JJB01320


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a great purse for those of us who just love lots of compartments and room to take everything in one bag!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

They make awesome bags (I had one as my diaper bag a few years ago)

That purse is gorgeous... dangit!  I do not need another bag, lol.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> They make awesome bags (I had one as my diaper bag a few years ago)
> 
> That purse is gorgeous... dangit! I do not need another bag, lol.


They sure do make awesome bags....I'll admit it - I have four of their diaper bags and several accessories.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, you just had to, didn't you?
I love this bag, the inside is gorgeous as well.
Would you be able to post pics of yours?
What is Earth Leather, I couldn't figure it out from the site.
Is it real leather or leather-like?

Thanks for sharing about this bag; I may see one in my near future.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Oh, you just had to, didn't you?
> I love this bag, the inside is gorgeous as well.
> Would you be able to post pics of yours?
> What is Earth Leather, I couldn't figure it out from the site.
> ...


LOL! Yes, I HAD to. Earth leather is imitation leather. It looks and feels real though. I'll try topost some pics when I get home.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! I didn't know about that site. Thanks. Nice bag!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice choice


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are some pics!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, Noooo! This is an evil site - hold on to your wallet and stay away!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

sem said:


> Oh, Noooo! This is an evil site - hold on to your wallet and stay away!


Why you say that?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Tigress, 
thanks for the pictures; wow, that is a roomy bag!
And that interior is absolutely gorgeous.
It's funny, my first thought now with almost any bag I get is, "will my Kindle fit?"
I also like it if my iPad can fit as well (and it looks like it would in this bag without any problem), but most important with the K, as I never leave home without it.

A few questions:
Do you like having the Kindle in the center pocket? (I assume yours is a K2 and not a DX?)
Is it easy to get it into that pocket? i.e., does it slip in easily or require some maneuvering?
Is the color brown IRL more like the dark brown of the top pic or the lighter brown from the other pics?
Is the Earth Leather lighter weight than real leather?
Do you like the Earth Leather?

I love your brown bag, but I think I would probably get the black, but now not sure.
Oh, what to do, what to do?

Thanks in advance for your answers; I plan to get one in the next few days.

PhillipA82, I think that's what sem meant by evil site; I think it was a joke; 
This board is infamous for enabling us to purchase some pretty fabulous items that will accommodate the Kindle (and many others as well: coffee makers, rice cookers, you name it...)

(and just in case you aren't familiar with these bags, check out j-totes: jtotebags.com.
They are pretty fabulous and you can get floor models for $75 (no, I'm not affiliated with them, I just love their bags [esp the purple Saoirse]; i have 3 j'tote bags!) 
Perhaps I can return the enabling favor?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh. No.

Must stay strong.

Tigress, gorgeous bag, and really great pictures.  It is just the kind of purse I love, and already have many (too many!) in my closet very similar.  I do not need another one.  Do I?  hahahahaha.

Thanks! (I think)


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ayuryogini, I've answered you in red.



ayuryogini said:


> Tigress,
> thanks for the pictures; wow, that is a roomy bag!
> And that interior is absolutely gorgeous.
> It's funny, my first thought now with almost any bag I get is, "will my Kindle fit?"
> ...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I love your brown bag, but I think I would probably get the black, but now not sure.
> Oh, what to do, what to do?


I think you should get the black one because you KNOW that you will get the new brown Melania from J'tote next month, as soon as they are out (as will I )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I totally should have stayed out of this thread. I think I have to have the brown one because of the inside fabric. That is ADORABLE!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> I think you should get the black one because you KNOW that you will get the new brown Melania from J'tote next month, as soon as they are out (as will I )


Neo, You're brilliant; thanks for remembering and reminding me! That's a great point.
I probably will get the black one for that reason; however, I really like the bronze metally zippers, rings etc on the brown, and it seems the black has silver; I also love the pink zinnia lining, although the blue is really pretty, too.
Such decisions! 
Thanks for reminding me about the Melania; I don't really need 2 brown bags; now if it was purple, I would jump on it a second!



luvmy4brats said:


> I totally should have stayed out of this thread. I think I have to have the brown one because of the inside fabric. That is ADORABLE!


I love that fabric! The blue fabric inside the black one is really pretty as well.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm trying to hold out for the Melania too, but have you seen the pricing lately?  Has it always been $295?  For some reason, I thought they were $195.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> I'm trying to hold out for the Melania too, but have you seen the pricing lately? Has it always been $295? For some reason, I thought they were $195.


I noticed that a while ago, I was astounded and wondered if it was a typo, so I wrote to j'tote and this was their response:

"J'tote is incorporating new ideas. As we move toward being a more eco-aware company, we're beginning to use bioleather - a much more environmentally friendly material. And, we've switched our base of operations from China to Brazil and are really excited about the quality of materials and workmanship. This is why it has taken some time for our new bags to appear.

Our new Melania will be just as beautiful as the original, but more planet friendly. Our new pricing will be closer to the 2007 introductory price of the Melania - in the 250-300 range. Our $195 pricing is actually a sale price."

I posted it on this thread as well, but thought I'd include it here to make it easier. I included the other thread for people who are more interested in j'tote stuff.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24507.msg461018.html#msg461018

I was really disappointed when I read that, so am not sure what I will do; I love to support small companies, especially when they're working hard to do the right thing, but that is quite an increase; I thought about waiting for "floor samples" or sales codes, but the Melania seems to be the most popular bag they have, and I don't want to miss out on it.
What to do, what to do?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh, I loved JJB bags when I had a child in diapers. That is gorgeous!

I just ordered a bag that another Kindler recommended called the Namaste Zuma. I found it on sale at a site called Hip Mountain Mama, but here is the manufacturer's site:

http://www.namasteinc.com/

I'll post a review when it arrives.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Cobbie, I got it in olive.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Would you guys just STOP! I am trying not to spend money! I am addicted to bags. I'm not going to look... I'm not going to look...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm thinking I have to have that brown jujube bag. I might even sell my unused Melania in order to get it.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sorry if I offended but I have been enabled by the folks on this board too often - rice maker, various covers and skins, Keurig coffee maker, and the list just keeps growing. I must resist - I must resist - but I still come and look!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

ha ha ha! Me too! I'm addicted to the accessories forum! ha ha ha! You never know when you have to just HAVE something you never knew you needed!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> Ooh, I loved JJB bags when I had a child in diapers. That is gorgeous!
> 
> I just ordered a bag that another Kindler recommended called the Namaste Zuma. I found it on sale at a site called Hip Mountain Mama, but here is the manufacturer's site:
> 
> ...


What are you doing to me?
I cannot resist beautiful handbags....
And the eggplant, OMG it's beautiful!!!
I'm really interested in hearing how you like it; the only drawback for me is that they don't zip at the top, and I've had things fall out of bags with magnets, though this one looks like it has multiple magnets.
(Secretly, I hope you hate it....not really...well, maybe just a little, but for selfish reasons only, sorry)


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate you!  I hate you all!  I must resist!

(small voice in head) Resistance is futile!

Shut up You!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Aaaargh!!!! Shoot me!!!! Who posted about those Namaste bags

So. I've been waiting for the Melania from J'tote forever, because I really need a girly type of laptop bag for when I travel for work. The Melania fit the bill, and I really like its shape and all. But truth be told: I'm not fond of brown (more of a black or red type of gal), and not super sure of the comfort level of those bamboo handles of the Melania (when I do travel for work, it is halfway around the world). And the price has recently increased, and they are still on back-order - and I am traveling at the end of June.

So, I've been looking at the Monroe, and the size seems right (5" W X 11" H X 16" L against Melania: 10"H x 14.5"L x 5"W). I'm not overly fond of non-real- leather in general, but this would not be my primary bag, just my travel laptop/mission bag. And it has loads of pockets to carry not only my laptop, but also my Kindle (I can see it going in that middle pocket), my travel docs, etc. And they have it both in black and red  . And it only costs a fraction of the Melania. So now I'm thinking that this would really do, instead of the pricey Melania.

What do you all think? I also like the Zuma but don't think it will do for a laptop, shape wise (but love the Olive color as well as the charcoal, too bad they don't have those colors for the Monroe, I'd be all over it!!!!)...

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

P.S. Cobbie, I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry, I'm hooked on the Vera Bradleys or even Donna Sharp's now.  You'll have to pry them out of my cold, dead hands.  :lol


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> hudsonam did it...


Hmmm... Actually, maybe I should be grateful if it saves me money in the end ?

Would still appreciate everybody's feedback/advice . Should I go for the Namaste Monroe or wait for the J'tote Melania? I do need this bag to carry all my stuff, including laptop, K2, papers, etc when traveling for work. What to do?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

The JuJuBe BeTween bag is also great for the Kindle. It has two sections. One is the perfect fit for the Kindle and the other is good for all your other junk.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> What do you all think? I also like the Zuma but don't think it will do for a laptop, shape wise (but love the Olive color as well as the charcoal, too bad they don't have those colors for the Monroe, I'd be all over it!!!!)...
> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Honestly, I think you should get both, you know you will anyway.

They are both very different designs; the Monroe is sleeker and looks more professional; 
the Melania is beautiful, but seems more casual, IMO.

In the past the Melania has also come with a padded shoulder strap; I am waiting to see what the strap looks like because in the past, the padded part that went on the shoulder was made from the lining fabric, with leather at both ends of it; I don't really like that look and would prefer an all leather strap.
However, I love the bag so much, I could probably come up with a different strap if necessary.

So, if you bought the Monroe now, you should definitely have a bag in time for your trip; the Monroe is also pretty affordable, and you could always have it for back-up; then you could save up for the Melania, and get one a little later.
Something else to keep in mind: I think that j'tote is also coming out with some new designs, which opens up even MORE possibilities. 

(Addendum: Before I posted this, I decided to check out the colors of the Monroe; I think the eggplant would be gorgeous, and as you said, too bad no charcoal or olive, those would be great colors for this bag. Right now, though, the only colors available are Peacock, Lime, and Hollywood Pink. 
You could always contact j'tote and find out when they're releasing their new bags.)
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Neo, I'm pretty sure I won't be getting the Melania with the new pricing.

The Namaste bags are gorgeous (though, I couldn't see the pricing, so not sure how they compare)  I really love the Zuma, but it sounds like the Monroe will really work for you right now.  So, that would be my pick.  

Of course, now I'm trying to decide between the JuJuBe bag and the Zuma, and I shouldn't be buying either.  AARGGHH!!!!

(seriously, this board has been worse for me in spending money on other accessories... that have really nothing to do with my kindle  )


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> hudsonam did it...


LOL!  Yup, it was me, and my Zuma came today! I ordered it from Hip Mountain Mama http://www.hipmountainmama.com/namastebags.html - They have a bunch of the styles on sale (the accessories look really nifty too  ). My first thoughts - I love it. I love the olive color - very rich, and I don't think you'd necessarily know by looking at it that it's not real leather. At least, not unless you got super close and were a leather lover. I've checked out Kathy Van Zealand bags and didn't care for the look, but that could be that they are typically very sparkly and shiny. But I digress. I have always wanted to get a bag that's neither black nor beige, and this seemed like a good price point for me to try a different color, and I've heard the eggplant is really nice.

It's a bit floppy, and I definitely think the Monroe would be better for a laptop, at least from the pics online. The magnets in the top are strong, and there are a few of them, so it feels very secure. Has a nice number of pockets inside, but nothing that would hold the Kindle. I might have to get a cover for my cover now.  It has feet on the bottom which I love, and it seems to work well to hold a little or a lot - there is a lot of room in there! If you have any specific questions about it, or want to see pictures, let me know.

ETA: Hip Mountain Mama no longer has the Zuma on sale.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> .....
> I've checked out Kathy Van Zealand bags and didn't care for the look, but that could be that they are typically very sparkly and shiny. But I digress. I have always wanted to get a bag that's neither black nor beige, and this seemed like a good price point for me to try a different color, and I've heard the eggplant is really nice.
> 
> It's a bit floppy, and I definitely think the Monroe would be better for a laptop, at least from the pics online. The magnets in the top are strong, and there are a few of them, so it feels very secure. Has a nice number of pockets inside, but nothing that would hold the Kindle. I might have to get a cover for my cover now.  It has feet on the bottom which I love, and it seems to work well to hold a little or a lot - there is a lot of room in there! If you have any specific questions about it,* or want to see pictures, let me know.*


Even though there isn't a designated spot for the Kindle, does it seem like it will still fit well?

It's funny you should mention Kathy Van Zeeland, because my favorite handbags are made by her husband: B. Makowsky; 
he uses real leather, the bags are soft and reasonably priced for the quality. ($200 range; Nordstrom carries them, as does QVC and Zappos.)

One of the reasons I'm having such a hard time deciding about the Jujube is that I never carry a black or brown bag; my winter bag is a B Makowsky and is an eggplant color (til I discovered VB Bowler in Symphony in Hue) and in summer either fuchsia or white.

*Sunshine22*, the Zuma is $79 and the Monroe is $85 at the www.namasteinc.com website. And they have something to do with the Kindle, right? We're talking about bags that our Kindles will fit in!

Yes, *hudsonam*, pictures please!!
Thank you.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Even though there isn't a designated spot for the Kindle, does it seem like it will still fit well?
> 
> It's funny you should mention Kathy Van Zeeland, because my favorite handbags are made by her husband: B. Makowsky;
> he uses real leather, the bags are soft and reasonably priced for the quality. ($200 range; Nordstrom carries them, as does QVC and Zappos.)
> ...


I didn't know B Makowsky was her husband! I've seen his bags on QVC. And don't get me wrong, I like the KVZ bags, but in person I didn't like some of them as much as I thought I would (while watching on QVC  ). I'll post pics ASAP. Oh, and yes, the Kindle has plenty of room in the Zuma.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I didn't know he was her husband either... love his bags.  The leather is so soft, the designs hit or miss, but can usually find one (or five) that suit me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love KVZ Bags. I probably have 7 or 8 of them. I don't care for the ones with the big huge logo or tons of sparklies on them though. I got some of them through QVC and the others I  got at either Marshal's or Ross (they're right next door to each other and I can never remember which one is which) I've gotten some gorgeous ones at really rock-bottom prices. I'll have to take a look at her husband's bags. I've heard of them, but haven't looked at them yet. 

I'm still thinking about the JuJuBee purse. I would have gotten it already, but I stepped on my sunglasses and had to replace those instead


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for all your kind help and advice!!!!! As ever, great advice, and amazing enabling, I knew I could count on you 

I just ordered the Namaste Monroe in black (from another website, the Loopy Ewe https://www.theloopyewe.com ) where they still had it available and it only cost $75 with free shipping (on the Namaste website only the lime, hollywood pink and peackok are still available, and it cost $85, and no clue about shipping rates). While I also thought that the eggplant looks amazing, I just prefer black for a professional setting, and also I wear a lot of red, so not sure it would always fit.

I will deal with the Melania and J'tote in general when the time comes . And who knows, maybe I will totally love the Monroe, and maybe they will come up with amazing new models at J'tote in the future, where I will feel more comfortable spending that amount of money because I will be a 100% on the bag (those bamboo handles just don't have me completely convinced when thinking about carrying a full and heavy bag around - they just can't be comfortable!).

Thank you so much again to all, and will definitely report back when I get my bag (hopefully soon !)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo, Always glad to enablehelp!
Can't wait to hear about your Monroe bag; it sounds like a great choice;

About the Jujube Behave: I called Jujube today, and they told me they are out of both colors, that they sold out this weekend, and they won't get any in till August. At least that's what the woman I spoke with told me; I could hardly believe it; I kept saying, "you mean you don't even have ONE?"

However, I did find them available in both colors at www.baghaus.com; they have free shipping for orders over $50 and I found a 10% discount code; enter in the word "newbag"; it worked for me today; I ordered it in black; the woman I spoke with at baghaus had it in black and really liked it. 
I kind of think it's a bit pricey for something that's not real leather, but it looks like a beautiful bag, and I've only heard good things about them, so I went ahead and ordered!

I have to admit; this is my favorite thread at the moment (and the most dangerous); I MUST get reading, soonnow!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hahaha! Glad to know you are as good at enabling helping yourself as you are others Ayuryogini 

And aren't we both clever: the models we want are out of stock? Nevermind, we'll find them somewhere else, and at better prices, lol!!!!! Nothing shall deter us or keep us away from what we want 

Please post pics of the black Jujube when you get it, very curious about that one too


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok - you guys got another one....  I also ordered the black Behave.  They were all out of black at the site that ayuryogini recommended - but I found it at littledudesanddivas.com.  It was free shipping and there is a 15% off coupon code which brought it to about $135.  They also take paypal and I had a balance to use that brought it under $100.  So, it was really a bargain  ....  

I can't wait to get it! 

Ooops!  Forgot the code, in case anyone is interested - it is savenow.


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

Argh, that bag is awesome! I cannot be looking at this stuff! I just spent $500 on a new Coach bag and matching wallet. Must. Avert. Eyes.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

*Tigress780*, look what you've started with this thread; Thank you (I think!); it's great to find out about all these new handbags I didn't know about.

*Neo*, that's a great way to look at it, that we're clever; I like that and hadn't thought of it that way; so true, nothing will deter us from our quest for amazing handbags!

*pattyaz*, thanks for telling us about the 15% off at littledudesanddivas.com; I called baghaus with that info and the coupon code, and they gave me 15% off instead of 10% because of it (an extra $8.67)! I was really happy with their customer service, and because they're in CA, and it's shipping out today, I should have it by the end of the week (I hope).

*luvmy4brats*, why am I not surprised that you have so many KVZ handbags?; but then, it's so you can be knowledgeable as our moderator, right?, and can advise us all...

So, to do my due diligence, and since I mentioned B Makowsky handbags, i just wanted to let you know about this amazing deal that I found yesterday:
Nordstrom is having their half-yearly sale and I found 2 B Makowsky handbags for 50% off; both seem like they will fit the Kindle, and the larger one appears that it will fit the Kindle DX and/or the iPad (at least it sure seems that way to me from the measurements of each one);

This is the larger one, the Zip Shopper, half price at only $128.90, and is available in 3 colors:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3059107?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=predictivesearch&keyword=b.+makowsky&origin=searchresults

I ordered it in Asphalt, which I pictured here; on my monitor it looks like a cross between grey and lt. olive.










The medium sized bag, the Zip Pocket Shoulder Bag, is also on sale for 50% off at only $98.90; it's available in 7 different colors:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3059106?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=predictivesearch&keyword=b.+makowsky&origin=searchresults


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Just ordered it in brown.  Can't wait to get it.  Had to pay tax, but got 15% off.  Thanks everyone!
Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> *luvmy4brats*, why am I not surprised that you have so many KVZ handbags?; but then, it's so you can be knowledgeable as our moderator, right?, and can advise us all...


Yeah, that's the ticket....


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Just ordered it in brown. Can't wait to get it. Had to pay tax, but got 15% off. Thanks everyone!
> Paula ny


yay! another Behave watch!

I think we're buying up the supply of the Jujube Behave's; just checked the ju-ju-be.com site and it indicates now that there really are none in stock; same at baghaus.com with both the brown and black. I wonder how long before littledudesanddivas.com is out of them, too.

It looks like a really great bag; people say really good things about that bag and about jujube in all the reviews I've read; can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL! This thread has been so entertaining! I hope you ladies enjoy your new BeHave's.

I really like B. Makowsky bags, but I'm not going to look a that link!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Groan.  

Tigress, I BLAME YOU for all of this purse enabling (since you started this thread...)    


Actually, in honor of this thread, I decided to go shopping for a new purse last night... in my own closet.  I found a baby blue (almost exactly the same color as the baby blue Noreve) B Makowsky bag that is perfect for spring/summer.  And looks great with my brand new Borsa Bella nicely tucked inside.  Haven't seen or used this purse in months, so it really does feel like I'm using something brand new today...  And the price was right!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I just received my brown jujubehave purse.  I bought the brown one from little dudes and divas and it's a beautiful color and the "leather" is a gorgeous soft fabric that is very leather like.  I have to play with it some more but first I was disappointed my ipad doesn't fit in the center zip  pocket.  Second, my kindle will fit in it's cole haan cover but I have to kind of tilt it kitty corner and then slide it in.  I don't know if it would fit that way with an oberon cover.  Second disappointment is that the bag itself has a zipper across the top.  I'm sure that was very obvious, but I find I don't really like to close zippers and this one really requires that one do that.  I prefer my bags more open tote style.  And last the two attached handles are a perfect length to put over my shoulder, but they slide off and don't stay put on my shoulder.  I do love the myriad of pockets.  I'm not even sure I have discovered them all.  The bag has a lot of little touches that are very sharp and nice.  The inside is very pretty too.  All in all, I will have to load it up and then see how it sits with me before I decide if I am going to keep it.  One bad thing about me, though, is I seldom return things I don't like.  I have about four boxes of handbags I have to take to consignment and then donate what they don't take.  I have a brand new dooney and burke that i never even used and I paid a lot of money for it too.  It's adorable but I need a big purse and it's on the small side.  Perhaps I should have a garage sale in the buy, sell trade and barter section.  Anyway, that's my initial reaction to the Behave bag.  It's beautiful; I must restate that. 
Paula ny


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Purses are such and individual thing for us. They could be beautiful and/or expensive and we might love them but it still does not mean that we will end up using it!  I always have to try all of my stuff in it and carry it around the house before I know if I will really use it or not. Even then, it's still hard to know for sure!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Paula, glad you like your new purse  !!!

I also received my new Monroe bag in black from Namaste, and this one is going back, unfortunately  . 

It's gorgeous, and VERY well made, with loads of pockets and space for anything I could think of! It would easily hold my laptop, battery and cables (including mouse), K2 in cover, travel docs, sunglasses, wallet, and every other thing a girl has to carry with her in her purse, but it is WAY too big for me  .

I am a petite 5"2, and that bag is huge. It looks as if a little girl had stolen her mom's purse for a costume  . And the handles make it just hang way too low from my shoulder too. It would be perfect for a tall woman though.

I have to say that I'm quite disappointed, as it is truly a gorgeous bag, very well made, of high quality and the faux leather it is made of is actually very nice (much nicer than I would have ever imagined, I have to admit).

I guess my search for the perfect work/travel laptop purse continues  , and J'tote still has all its chances


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo, I'm glad I didn't order the Namaste bag. I'm under 5' so I can imagine how huge it would have looked on me.

Still debating the JuJuBee. Can't decide on a color. I want both because I can't decide between the blue or pink. They're both adorable... I need another purse like I need another hole in my head though.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Neo, I'm glad I didn't order the Namaste bag. I'm under 5' so I can imagine how huge it would have looked on me.


Yeah, that one is definitely not for us!!!!! Too bad, really 



luvmy4brats said:


> Still debating the JuJuBee. Can't decide on a color. I want both because I can't decide between the blue or pink. They're both adorable... I need another purse like I need another hole in my head though.


That's a tough one! I am personally quite partial to black, but I understand from other threads on these boards that you are quite partial to pink yourself ... You could always wait for Ayuryogini to get back to us (maybe with pics? hint hint ) once she gets her black one??


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Paula, congrats! You can take the padded portion off of the messenger strap and use that on the tote straps to help keep them secure.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Neo, definitely check the dimensions on whatever J'Tote you're considering as well... I have the Maeve, and it's definitely a bigger bag.  It works for me, because I bring my laptop back and forth from work most days, but can see it being too big for most for an everyday bag.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> Neo, definitely check the dimensions on whatever J'Tote you're considering as well... I have the Maeve, and it's definitely a bigger bag. It works for me, because I bring my laptop back and forth from work most days, but can see it being too big for most for an everyday bag.


Good point! I am considering the Melania from J'tote (whenever they have it again, that is), and hope it will be a better size - it is at least smaller than the Namaste, but maybe not small enough??

I just find it so difficult to picture a purse with just measurements, especially as I find that the same measurements on different types of leather give a different overall size/impression in "real" - does this make sense


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> ... You could always wait for Ayuryogini to get back to us (maybe with pics? hint hint ) once she gets her black one??


 

I got my black Behave on Friday, and I LOVE it; 
In a perfect world, it would have brass colored metal and zippers, and pink lining. However....
Because black goes with most of what I have, I decided to get the black, especially since Neo reminded me I was going to get the brown Melania! The blue patterned lining is gorgeous; it also has purples in it, which adds points for me. (on my monitor it looks like there are mocha colored accents in that fabric, but they are actually shades of purple, a really nice surprise.)

I love this Behave bag. I knew it zipped when I bought it, and this is one of the things I like about it. I travel quite a bit, and I like the added protection that the zipper provides.
Usually I don't like faux leather, as others have mentioned, but this feels very leather-like, and the quality is amazing. I love to support small companies who place a high value on quality and customer service, as well as doing right by their customers and the world.

Like corkyb, I have to manipulate my Kindle (in its M-Edge Prodigy cover) to get it to fit into the center zipped section; naked, it fits easily, but I probably wouldn't put it in there anyway. I did not expect that my iPad would fit in the center zipped section, so no disappointment there; I will just keep my Kindle and iPad in the regular bag sections. And even with both the Kindle and iPad in the bag, there is plenty of room for the many other things I like to carry.
This bag is a nice size, but not TOO large, just very well-designed, with great organization.

I think that I will probably eventually get the Be Set and Be Mine in the pink Zany Zinnias to satisfy my pink fix; it seems like it would go well with the blue Dizzy Daisies, and add to the organization.
I'm really happy with this bag and glad I got it. 
I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance to take some and download them.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I also received my black Behave and it is just what I wanted.  A good size bag without being huge - yet it looks like it will hold a ton.  I have a toddler who is starting to potty train and I love that I could fit a change of clothes for him, my kindle, and all my regular purse stuff.  I love the short shoulder straps but do find them to slide a little bit - I was really happy to read about using the pad from the longer strap - I am going to have to try that.....
I love the fabric lining on the inside - turquoise and purple are two of my favorite colors.  It looks to be not as bright as the lining in the brown bag, but still fun and colorful.  Besides that, Ayuryogini said it all....

All in all, it seems to be made really well and I am wondering if I need the brown one also


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I just received my brown jujubehave purse. I bought the brown one from little dudes and divas and it's a beautiful color and the "leather" is a gorgeous soft fabric that is very leather like. I have to play with it some more but first I was disappointed my ipad doesn't fit in the center zip pocket. Second, my kindle will fit in it's cole haan cover but I have to kind of tilt it kitty corner and then slide it in. I don't know if it would fit that way with an oberon cover. Second disappointment is that the bag itself has a zipper across the top. I'm sure that was very obvious, but I find I don't really like to close zippers and this one really requires that one do that. I prefer my bags more open tote style. And last the two attached handles are a perfect length to put over my shoulder, but they slide off and don't stay put on my shoulder. I do love the myriad of pockets. I'm not even sure I have discovered them all. The bag has a lot of little touches that are very sharp and nice. The inside is very pretty too. All in all, I will have to load it up and then see how it sits with me before I decide if I am going to keep it. One bad thing about me, though, is I seldom return things I don't like. I have about four boxes of handbags I have to take to consignment and then donate what they don't take. I have a brand new dooney and burke that i never even used and I paid a lot of money for it too. It's adorable but I need a big purse and it's on the small side. Perhaps I should have a garage sale in the buy, sell trade and barter section. Anyway, that's my initial reaction to the Behave bag. It's beautiful; I must restate that.
> Paula ny


I love Dooney, and I'm not 100% in love with my Namaste bag... If you're looking to unload any bags, let me know.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> All in all, it seems to be made really well and I am wondering if I need the brown one also


I almost wish you hadn't said that! I was thinking the same thing  
About the brown vs. black dilemma, I can't even make a recommendation, because the bag is so well made, and just the perfect size. I can imagine myself getting the brown one as well, but I have so many bags, I think I'm going to start selling some on e-bay, just to justify getting any more.

Unfortunately, no Dooney to sell.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Being 1) Cheap, 2) on vacation this week and the 3) in possession of a large closet full of fabric, I am just making several of my own new purses.  Two made, one small that fits the K2 in a thin case with the bare necessaties, ie - keys, phone and I-pod.  The 2nd is a large Hobo bag that fits the K2 in its own bag and anything else I would need.  It is just shy of holding a lap top.  Cut out one tonight from faux green leather that is almost a tote bag sized.  Next up something inbetween.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

TLM, that sounds great. 
Would you mind posting pics? I'd love to see them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

TLM said:


> Being 1) Cheap, 2) on vacation this week and the 3) in possession of a large closet full of fabric, I am just making several of my own new purses. Two made, one small that fits the K2 in a thin case with the bare necessaties, ie - keys, phone and I-pod. The 2nd is a large Hobo bag that fits the K2 in its own bag and anything else I would need. It is just shy of holding a lap top. Cut out one tonight from faux green leather that is almost a tote bag sized. Next up something inbetween.


You are resourceful and creative.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I will have to read and figure out how to do picture on this board.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

TLM said:


> I will have to read and figure out how to do picture on this board.


Check out this thread that Harvey started; 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html

This pretty much has all the info you need to be able to post a picture; if you have any problem, you can PM me and I'll be glad to help, in any way I can.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

First time to try pictures on this board. I couldn't get one of the photos to up load on Photobucket. I think I need to shoot at a lower setting and just left it on my default of 6mp.







Large green with bronze metalic print Hobo. two pockets on inside. only.







The two together







Smaller yellow batik bag.







inside of yellow bag showing K2 and other necessities. There are also pockets on sides and front as well as the inside.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have no idea why the photos turned out so small.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Very nice. I'm impressed with your sewing talent. How wonderful to be able to make bags to your exact needs!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow!!!
You made those, TLM?
They're amazing; I can see why you are inclined to sew your own, very nicely done. 
Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

It is more that I am cheap.    I see things and say, "I can make that for 1/2 the price".  Then when I put in a zipper or make the button holes I realize that they really should charge more than they are, hate zippers and buttons.

Next up?  Covers for Zelda.  The pattern companies now have, well, patterns for the covers.  Both sizes.  I have a Noreve on the way, but that is still 2 or 3 weeks in the future.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

TLM said:


> *I see things and say, "I can make that for 1/2 the price". * Then when I put in a zipper or make the button holes I realize that they really should charge more than they are, hate zippers and buttons.


I'm always saying that, and I hate zippers and buttons too! 
Being in Australia, you have to factor in the postage cost and exchange rate. I can't justify spending over $40 on a bag I can make for $10 !!


----------

